# confusion



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

i was looking into falling back on my origonal job for immigration which was doing telecomms and fibre optics which i think is covered under 7245 Telecommunications line and cable workers accoridng to Occupations in demand in Alberta, British Columbia and Ontario | Working In Canada however when i go on to the cic website and do the assessment it isnt listed anywhere on the list. i can also do 7247 Cable television service and maintenance technicians 

is telecomms not a job in demand? i now do more networking systems but from what i gather it isnt wanted anymore 

can anyone help with this, maybe im reading these wrong but having looked on a few job sites there seems to be a good few positions. 

a friend 0f the family suggested setting up a data comms company and getting in via the •entrepreneurs route but not knowing any contacts would make this a nightmare i believe.


----------

